# Help on how to process these???



## flankdrive04 (Jul 3, 2008)

I picked up 100 of these today, they are inside a control pad from industrial drive controls.

Just wondering is it possible to process with AP and NOT have to remove all the SMD's on the back??

Cheers!


----------



## flankdrive04 (Jul 3, 2008)

...I guess they look a little like a cell phone board don't they.


----------



## Lino1406 (Jul 4, 2008)

Than being stuck later with that garbage
unless - you don't mind to lose a little
gold


----------



## flankdrive04 (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm not sure I understand your reply Lino??

Thanks


----------



## Lino1406 (Jul 5, 2008)

Rather than have them mixed with
gold in the final stage


----------



## Never_Evil (Jul 5, 2008)

It seems to be a lot of effort for very little payoff, but every little bit helps. Cut out all the pieces you think are gold and put them into the ap solution.


----------



## flankdrive04 (Jul 5, 2008)

I will cut out the gold circle pads with a hollow punch, you know the ones with the sharp edge, like for butting metal gasket material.

I'll see how that goes!

Thanks!


----------



## Lino1406 (Jul 5, 2008)

may include palladium


----------



## flankdrive04 (Jul 20, 2008)

*****UPDATE****

THE WHOLE BOARD IS GOLD UNDER THE GREEN MASK!

this may change things a little, I'll scan on I did a scratch test on to show you all!

Cheers*


----------



## flankdrive04 (Jul 20, 2008)

Appologies for the pictures, I used my scanner!

You will have to trust when I say that under the scratched off parts, the whole board is Gold!

I have a new processing question as a result of this......

Should I (once de-populated) put the boards in 'whole' or go the old "vise 'n' snap" to put them in in sections??

Regards!!!


----------



## Scott2357 (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks can sometimes be deceiving. Did you test with stannous chloride?


----------



## Lino1406 (Jul 20, 2008)

to put gold under the mask


----------



## flankdrive04 (Jul 21, 2008)

Scott2357 said:


> Looks can sometimes be deceiving. Did you test with stannous chloride?



No 'stannous' test yet, picked up 40 more yesterday, so now have 130 ish to pull appart, got to pull out 3v lithium batt, split case, remove LCD screen.......

Will do scratch test on a few more, then brew up some stannous for a test.

I can wait to find out, so will just keep processing these at the moment (in between collections & other scrap ventures..)

Do you think I should "AP" these whole or in bits??? assuming the stannous test is +tve for AU!

Cheers!


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jul 21, 2008)

Don't get too excited. That type of plating is often extremely thin. The monolithics might contain Pd.


----------



## flankdrive04 (Jul 22, 2008)

Rag and Bone said:


> Don't get too excited. That type of plating is often extremely thin. The monolithics might contain Pd.



It's a bit hard not to , I just love the color!!

Will keep majority of the SMD, including monos, for later refining.

I guess I will try 'whole' boards first and see?

Cheers!


----------



## Rusty2751 (Aug 24, 2008)

G'day Adam,
How did you go with your boards?
For small amounts of boards go to Supercheap and get one of the "elcheapo" Air tool kits. Grind the flat chisel into 1 bevelled edge (like wood chisel) instead of 2. Keep dipping the chisel in cold water whilst you grind it. You need to keep it cool to retain the hardness. Use the air chisel to remove the board components. 
Shred the boards to <5mm and then you can process the shred with your prefered chemical method...AR. The shred is fine enough to let the AR penetrate under the mask within a quick time.

When you get larger amounts you can move to a chemical stripping method to remove the components.

regards
Russ

NSW Australia
and proud of it!


----------



## qst42know (Aug 24, 2008)

Are you sure these industrial frequency drive speed controls aren't worth many times more than the tiny amount of gold they contain? They are quite expensive when new.


----------



## flankdrive04 (Jun 16, 2009)

qst42know said:


> Are you sure these industrial frequency drive speed controls aren't worth many times more than the tiny amount of gold they contain? They are quite expensive when new.



Well I'm back, have been away from the forum for nearly 12 mths due to a combination of illness and an employment change.

Moved to Tassy, started a small e-scrap pick up & recycling business down there, then sold it at easter time this year...back in Melb now and keen to re-activate my hobby!!

I tell ya, e-scrap & gold refining sure lost its shine when I was relying on it for food on the table :lol: :lol: 

Now qst42know , ALL of these controller boards are faulty, as were the drives they controlled, this was how I came upon them. Thanks.

Rusty2751, thanks for the tips mate!! Much appreciated.

Cheers! Adam.


----------



## AurumShine (Jun 16, 2009)

welcome flankdrive04 :lol:


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 17, 2009)

flankdrive04 said:


> I'm not sure I understand your reply Lino??
> 
> Thanks



His response makes sense when you read the "Post subject" line, above his response, as part of his message. He tends to start talking there, then continues below. 

Hope this helps. 

Harold


----------

